# Keeping pants leg grease free......



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I am starting a new job next week and I have decided to commute via my road bike most days. Its only a few minute ride so I'm not going to get kitted up to ride five blocks. Can anyone recommend something that will keep my pants leg out of my chain? I know of the velcro bands, etc. Is there any other options? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I was going to recommend the Velcro bands. If you have leg warmers you could try putting one on over the pants of your right leg.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

These.










https://www.jbimporters.com/web/checking_product_description.php?part_number=91715

Get 'em at your local shop.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

or roll the right pant leg up!


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

I've used a bandanna before.


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

Why not velcro? I use these "firefly ankle band" Road ID - Learn More - Firefly® Ankle


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I used to use the good old metal clips, then velcro bands (reflective is nice), but now I just tuck it in my sock. Riding fixed gear it's more critical than just a greasy-clothes issue; getting something caught in the chain can cause a bad accident.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I always rolled my pants up. However, it doesn't work so well with dress pants where the fabric is smooth.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

stover said:


> I am starting a new job next week and I have decided to commute via my road bike most days. Its only a few minute ride so I'm not going to get kitted up to ride* five blocks.*


Just walk.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

lampshade said:


> Just walk.


Or have a SS beater with a chain guard.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

lampshade said:


> Just walk.


I most likely will on they days I don't ride.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Or have a SS beater with a chain guard.


That's what I have for two miles to the subway, but I still roll my pants up since the chain guard doesn't exactly stay clean.

Next time I'm in a shop I need to remember to get a leg band of some kind, but rolled up pants remind me of old school knickers and knee socks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Or have a SS beater with a chain guard.


That's the best idea. Do like the Dutchmen do.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

My buddy got a thing that looks like a snap bracelet that you might have had while you were a kid. It seemed to work pretty well when he used it.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

Most velcro straps and metal clips aren't long enough to reach around my ankles. 

Does anybody make any extra long ones? 

Rolling up the pant's ins't a good option when it's cold out.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The pant's what?*



TomBrooklyn said:


> Rolling up the pant's isn't a good option when it's cold out.


Rolling up the pant's what?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I use a clothespin. Cheap and light.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I use Knee Savers on my commuter, which are pedal extenders. Every bit helps!


----------



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, have you guys never heard of rubber bands?


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

I have about a 1km ride from the locker room to my building and bike locker (my company has a pretty large facility). I just tuck my right pants-leg into my sock and never have an issue with the grease. Should work for you unless you're wearing linen pants or super-short socks.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

36cm
BROOKS ENGLAND LTD. | OTHER BROOKS PRODUCTS | TROUSER STRAP

Oh yeah, tuck in the socks is a nice idea, but a good way to stretch the elastic.


Another option:

Amazon.com: 22 Inch Black Leather Spiked / Studded Dog Collar - M: Pet Supplies


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

Weird. Rubber bands. Awesome.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't wear pants. Problem solved.


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

For jeans, roll your right pants leg up into a single tall roll. Once unrolled, any accidental grease is on the inside and unseen. No tools required and works great.

This doesn't work for thin/floppy material like slacks.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Don't wear pants. Problem solved.


And just to start you down that road...


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

TomBrooklyn said:


> Most velcro straps and metal clips aren't long enough to reach around my ankles.
> 
> Does anybody make any extra long ones?
> 
> Rolling up the pant's ins't a good option when it's cold out.



You can by rolls of velcro in most department stores for a buck or 3, the sewing section is the place to go. Many sizes, materials and colors and it's usually sold/pre packaged by the yard(3feet). Zip ties and fabric tape are cool too.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Basic toe strap works awesome. Yep the ones that are made for pedals. Can do nylon or get all fancy with leather ones.

Quick, adjustable, wont slip, etc....


----------



## Trikesue (Dec 4, 2011)

Do what my husband did. He cut off the foot of a sports sock and wears it as gator over his pant leg. Works like a charm and no more ruined pants.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Trikesue said:


> Do what my husband did. He cut off the foot of a sports sock and wears it as gator over his pant leg. Works like a charm and no more ruined pants.


That's a good idea. I just use the top of whatever sock I'm wearing. Same principle, pretty much.

BTW, unless he has a large aquatic reptile chewing on his leg, it's "gaiter" ;-)


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a sock tucker myself. And I've never had the elastic get stretched out on a pair because of it. I do however buy nice socks and not those cheap white cotton ones.


----------



## greghassell (Dec 16, 2011)

*Best Solution to prevent Grease on pants that works for me*

The best solution for me is the Leg Shield. It is a leg strap that fits tightly from ankle to right below the knee. It allows me to commute to work in any pants I want and keeps me a little warmer. I think it is far superior to the existing bike leg straps or clips because once I put it on there is no chance of getting chain grease on my pants or getting the pants stuck in the gears. I messed up a pair of cargo pants without this.

It is on Amazon


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

It takes skill


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

It might look a little funny, but I got a couple pairs of old socks that I cut the feet out of. Pull the elastic tops up and over your pants, and when you get where you're going you can either pull the pantleg out over them, or just pull it off completely.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*+1 on the clothes pin*



wim said:


> I use a clothespin. Cheap and light.


I've been doing this for years. I like it much better than the velcro strap because you can leave the pant leg kinda loose for free range of movement, but tight enough to not get mussed by the chain.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Safety pin. Wrap your pants leg snugly and pin it.

Bicycle clips have been popular for like 100 years. They do work if sized properly. Every bike shop used to have several sizes.

Toe straps or velcro straps are pretty good.

Those snap bracelet things aren't secure enough. I've probably lost 10 of them (VDOT gives them away).

As overwrought as it seems, that Leg Shield thing looks effective and convenient, and would protect your pants from road dirt.

Expert as I am with all this, I still have two pair of pants awaiting repair. Go without "just for a short trip" and you will pay!

Once you solve the pants leg problem, you can worry about wearing out the seat and crotch.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

An expensive, but durable and guaranteed solution....

Gaiters from REI. Velco over your entire shin up to the knee of shorter "desert" gaiters. I use them when I ride close to home for a quick errand. 

gaiter - REI at REI - Free shipping on orders of $50 or more


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

zxebay said:


> Wow, have you guys never heard of rubber bands?


I was looking for rubber bands in my house yesterday. Couldn't find a single one. Rolled my pants up instead.

I remember having rubber bands all over my parents' house as a kid. I think they must not be as common these days with the way things are packaged, lack of newspapers, etc. It seems weird to think of buying them. I'm pretty sure we had hundreds in a drawer in my parents' house that were collected from items that used them, not purchased at the store.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been using Binder Clips with great success this winter.

Binder Clips: Browse Bulldog Clips, Large Binder Clips & More at OfficeMax

The medium size generic ones work with both jeans and lighter weight slacks. Just fold over once upon itself, then clip. Kind of like the clothes line pic earlier in this post, but flat against your leg. The jeans can be a chore to clip if your cuff is particularly beefy or you have a seem in the way. 

I like this method more than sock tucking as my ankles would get rather chilly on my morning 10° F commutes.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

mitmoned said:


> I've been using Binder Clips with great success this winter.
> 
> Binder Clips: Browse Bulldog Clips, Large Binder Clips & More at OfficeMax
> 
> ...


don't stick these binder clips on the ends of your fingers.......don't ask me how I know.........


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I use my old blousing straps (Army issue) to keep my pants clear when I ride from building to building in our office complex. They are basically velcro straps in olive green or camoflage colors and are available from most Army-Navy surplus stores.


----------

